# Pigeon addition opinion



## PaperTiger (May 1, 2010)

Hey all!

One of my pigeon couples has laid 2 eggs (hooray!) and I'm extremely excited to train them for the summer. 
I talked to my "mentor" Bob, who suggested I take 1-2 of his young pigeons who are at the perfect age to start training, considering you have to wait about 2 months after they hatch to train the babies. 
I just need some opinions here, if I take the pigeons from Bob will they be too old to adjust to my loft and train? am I better off not messing up the balance of my loft aka making Homer (the alpha male) extra dominant? or, is this a good opportunity?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much!

-Sam, Homer&Penelope, Harold&Maude


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If Bob's are 30-45 days old-You did not say how old they are--Take them -settle them to your loft.


----------

